# XenServer Local Console



## knotabot (Apr 2, 2009)

I just borked my FreeBSD install to try Xenserver 5.
I was bored. 

After installing, in which I haven't set IP's dns's, wanted to access the local management console to do just that. The computer is not connected to a network.

Clicking on Network configuration in the local console gives me a login screen asking for username and password.

I set up a password during install but no place for a username. I did set up a host name but that doesn't work as username.

What do I put into username, which is defaulted as "root"? I assumed just hit enter. Then type the password I created at install, but this doesn't work.

Any ideas?


----------



## knotabot (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess I may have to uninstall it if I can't access the Local Management Console to adjust parmeters, DNS, IP and the like.

There is rumor of a Linux Client to access the XenServer, but seems like that is all it is.

The other thing that bugs me is Xen is self contained, yet doesn't have an installer of it's own. Is this a result of an agreement for VMWare showing the Xen developers the books?


----------



## knotabot (Apr 4, 2009)

I Figured it out. Took me awhile!

Apparently, on install, you set the password for remote management, not root for the server. (you'd think this step would be documented)
The root password, which apparently isn't set, must be set through a shell.
To access the shell you have to do a jig before the host/console will give you accesss to make changes.
!Thanks Michael Flatly!
You have to:

Type "menu.c32" @ "BOOT:" prompt <ENTER>.
Highlight "xe" <TAB>
Add "single" (without quotes) inbetween --- {"single" goes in here, make it the last item} ---
Wait for root shell prompt.
At prompt type "passwd"
Enter new password
Verify password
type "reboot"

Now I'm off to learn about RCLI (Remote Command Line Interface) and CLI, maybe same thing, for creating and managing VM's.

[SOLVED]


----------

